# Aws



## tifaonline (12 نوفمبر 2008)

لو سمحتم
انا سمعت بوجود كتاب Aws 
وهو في مجال اللحام
وهو من حوالي 3 اجزاء
هل هذا الكلام صحيح
ولو كان صحيح أريد روابط لتنزيله


----------



## tifaonline (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا منتظر الرد


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93689.html


----------



## tifaonline (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل
ياريت روابط أخرى


----------



## tifaonline (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعة
اريد
AWS Welding Handbook


----------

